# They "exploded" before July 4th..



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 6, 2016)

.. the "Hardy Hibiscus" that is!!!

@Pearly .. you like BIG flower blooms?

There are the small 'hardy' [ seldom 3' ] that are usually kept in planters on the patio, etc. - their blooms are small .. usually 4"-5". Known as Luna (ssp.)

And then there are the other 'hardy' --- well over 6' with HUGE blooms!!!

See the bud .. top right - "Wonderful White" -





From the end of my thumb to little finger is 9" -





All these are 8"- 9"+ -- 

"Pale Pink" -





"Fire Red" - note the green leaves -





All those buds - [ the tiny flowers are the "Catnip" blooming.. the aroma helps repel those little green beetles that devour the leaves.. buds and blooms! Catnip controls about 90% of the beetles - it works!!! Our cat can be found in the shade among the Catnip... ]





Two other 'flavors' coming next!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 6, 2016)

"Plum Crazy" have serrated 'burnt-red' leaves -









And "Candy Apple" - [ same leaves ] -


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 6, 2016)

Another "Candy Apple" .. see bud upper right - [ had it posted along with another and managed to delete it


----------



## Carol S (Jul 6, 2016)

Beautiful flowers. All my torts love hibiscus flowers. They particularly like the red ones.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 6, 2016)

Those are beautiful, Terry. I remember a picture you posted many years ago, a slightly overhead shot of your RF yard showing how you had the hibiscus planted in the yard. Were those the hardy hibiscus?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 6, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Those are beautiful, Terry. I remember a picture you posted many years ago, a slightly overhead shot of your RF yard showing how you had the hibiscus planted in the yard. Were those the hardy hibiscus?



And I thought you 'lost-all-memory' Yvonne 

This is an early shot [ taken when a few years old .. summer 2008 ] when I first started growing the "jungle" of *ROSE of SHARON* ( a perennial that is -20 F tolerant .. as is the "Hardy" ) Rose of Sharon are more like trees.. they are now literally 9' - 10' ...





... will look for recent shot...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 6, 2016)

Those redfoot tortoises would virtually climb those plants to pull down the branches to eat the leaves and blooms... is what the fences are about!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 6, 2016)

I have nine Hibiscus in my back tortoise yard and three out front. But none of the flowers look as nice as those.
I've never seen hibiscus flowers so large.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 6, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have nine Hibiscus in my back tortoise yard and three out front. But none of the flowers look as nice as those.
> I've never seen hibiscus flowers so large.



@ZEROPILOT .. Ed do you have the *Rose of Sharon* that have much smaller blooms like these?

"Single" bloom 'Blue-bird' -





"Double" bloom 'Red' -





4" - 5" tops!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 6, 2016)

@ZEROPILOT .. Ed because you live where you do you most likely have the "Tropical" hibiscus. They don't survive very well in temps below 45 F ... and it's very easy to "hybridize" to make really fancy colors and 'textures'!


----------

